
Show HN: A tool that helps you be your BEST YOU at work - filippod
https://professional.3ssentia.com/
======
filippod
Hello! We have created 3SSENTIA (desktop only for now)to help people be more
inspired and resourceful in their daily work activities.

Here is a teaser of how 3SSENTIA works.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kODrJXmnwko&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kODrJXmnwko&feature=youtu.be)

We would love to get your honest feedback on the product as that will help us
understand what improvements need to be made in order to create something that
can meaningfully impact the lives and well being of professionals.

Thanks

